# 6th week flowering



## Dsix7one (Jan 4, 2009)

just wanted to show some pics of my girls...just wondering what is the best way find out when to harvest??? was planing on picking up one of those hand held microscopes to check trichomes..thats what i read anyway.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33761


----------



## 215zealot (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow those look big, my plants are about six weeks flowering right too and they are no where near that big.


----------



## bluealein56 (Jan 4, 2009)

i have no idea on the answer to your question but wow. nice ladies. how tall are those things? and that purple one well heck that thing just looks scary. nice stuff man


----------



## 215zealot (Jan 5, 2009)

Best time to harvest is when the hairs and trichromes have a brownish tint to them.  If they are still white do not harvest.


----------



## Alistair (Jan 5, 2009)

Dsix7one, click on the "Resources" link at the top of the page.  Then click on the link related to harvesting information.  Then click on the link about pics of trichomes.  I'd post the link, but nowadays I have a proxy server and it makes it difficult to copy and paste the link.


I forgot to ask you about your plants.  How many of those do you have?  Those are huge!  What kind of light do you have?  Great job!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 5, 2009)

Either a microscope or jewelers loupe. From what I have read the peak time to harvest is when the trichome heads are cloudy with a few turning amber. Don't wait till the heads are slumped over and about to fall off and amber, you want them standing erect.

BTW fantastic plants. How do you like that Mylar? I painted my closet flat white but I wonder if Mylar would be better for me.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 5, 2009)

Im curious the strain too..you are doing a great job..Get youir self a hand held 60x-100x microscope from Radio shack..They like $12  take a small clipping of a lower budd..place it on a white sheet of papper.. and look at the trichs..i harvest mine when trichs are 50% cloudy  and 50%  amber..but  this is all preffrance..i would need to know what type of high you are wanting..I shoot for more of a Uppiddy  high..I do have some Knock you arse in the dirt  couch lock as well..just deppends on what you want..just dont over rippen..Hope this helps


----------



## andy52 (Jan 5, 2009)

hey bro,i would invest in a digital microscope if expense is not an issue.ithe one i have has saved any question about time to harvest.go to planetoptics.com


----------



## Dsix7one (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks for all ur help guys,i really appreciate it...as for the strains..i still dont know which is which..i bought the seeds from marijuanaseeds.nl  they were the mix pack,according to them the strains are white widow,northern lights,big bud,and afghan...i have 7 plants total out of 12 the 4 that ended up being male were so nice,but oh well...the plants were vegged for about 5 weeks..when i flowered them the 3 sativas in the back were about 2ft tall and the other 4 probably did not mature as much as i wanted them too,but their lookin pretty good.

My first grow consist of:

jungle growth pro soil
Perlite
next grow i need to add dolomite lime..soil ph low
Fox Farm nutes
400 watt mh/hps light with easycool 6 reflector.
gonna switch to digital 600 watt next grow.
my water resovior has air pump and heater to keep water oxygenated and water temp at 75 degrees.
i water 1/2 strength every 3 or 4 days.
i also add 2 teaspoons of epsom salts to the 8 gallons of water in my reservoir.

here some pics of my flower room...i took the 6 inch can light out of the way so i can mount my fan..trying not to cut any big holes...can light sitting up in the attic so i can place back in the hole if and when i decide to move out.
Just installed th air cooled reflector today.
gonna get a better air pump with air stone..


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice set up!
Amazing plants!
400Wats? Is that all??


----------



## Dsix7one (Jan 5, 2009)

yup...kept the light pretty close


----------



## daf (Jan 5, 2009)

nice plants,they look awesome


----------



## jmathews (Jan 5, 2009)

depends on what type of high you prefer.


----------



## Dsix7one (Jan 5, 2009)

was reading about it...i think i'm going to experiment some clear to milky for head high and milky to amber for body buzz...which plants for head high sativa or indica...i got 4 indica strains and 3 sativa.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 6, 2009)

its in the trichs my friend..i like to harvest in sections..take the top half first  then let the bottom half go another week for stronger meds..Hope this helps..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Dsix7one (Jan 6, 2009)

that makes sense...thanks


----------

